# Before and after pics when feeding Dainichi Color Supreme



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Here are some before and after pictures of my Fossochromis rostratus and Buccochromis nototeania. I had been feeding New Life Spectrum Cichlid and decided to try Dainichi Color Supreme. Well after going through a 1.1lb bag of Dainichi in my 150 gallon you decide if the price of Dainichi is worth the results:





































And here is a bonus picture. Going to have to get that stand finished for my 450 for this guy:


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for the move?

I suppose it fits this category, I can see where the subject is food, but the intent was the pictures.


----------



## aussy612 (Jan 31, 2009)

It'd be interesting to see if it was the food or just the natural growth and colour development of the fish.
1.1 pounds is a lot of food, that would have taken a while. Or not if they are big eaters (which i assume they are)


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

It is a pretty well stocked 150 with mostly big Haps (and two oddball Tanganyikans, the Emperor and a Frontosa) it took about 6-7 weeks to go through the 1.1lb bag. So yes, they are very big eaters.

The emperor doesn't seem to show any improvement in color but of course he (she?) is far far from being sexually mature. The Copadichromis borleyi was already fantastic looking. The venustus is mostly all yellow now.

Anyway, I am convinced that the food has had dramatic effect on the color of some of the fish. In fact the flash on my cheap digital camera washed alot of the colors out.

I'll post a couple more.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

As promised:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

etcbrown said:


> As promised:


Sorry to bump an old post but what is the fish in the second picture above? My brother has one and I have been trying to identify it.


----------

